# Partitionierungsprobleme bei neuer SATA 2 Platte,



## exitboy (2. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute mal meine 160 GB SATA 2 Platte neu partitionieren, in dem ich wie bisher auch 
eine primaere partition angelegt habe sowie dann noch 2 weitere.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich gar keine logischen oder erweiterten Partitionen mit gparted anlegen kann.

Hat sich da in letzter Zeit was mit den Partitionen veraendert? Hatte bisher nur IDE Platten.
Habt Ihr da ne gute Seite zu Empfehlen?


----------



## deepthroat (3. November 2011)

Hi.

Es gibt keinen Unterschied bei der Partitionierung zw. SATA und IDE.

gparted sollte auch relativ problemlos funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2011)

Hallo!



exitboy hat gesagt.:


> Habt Ihr da ne gute Seite zu Empfehlen?


Das Wiki auf ubuntuusers.de zum Thema "Manuelle Partitionierung" ist eigentlich ausführlich genug. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

